# It meant a lot to me and took the time



## mrtpwq

How would you say "It meant a lot to me that you took the time to write" in Catalan?

Roughly translated, I would think something like "Em var significar molt que hagis gastat els temps per escriure'm" but my Catalan is obviously not great


----------



## Interfecte

Maybe something like, "Representa molt per mi que t'hagis pres la molèstia d'escriure'm", or less literally, "M'agrada molt que m'hagis escrit"


----------



## ernest_

mrtpwq, in my opinion your sentence is already good enough. The only thing is that "temps" should be in singular ("el temps" not "els temps") and "var" should be spelt without a "r". Yes, it sounds foreign, but at the same time it's perfectly clear what it means.


----------



## innovator

I agree with interfecte


----------



## merquiades

My try.  "No saps fins a quin punt agraeïxo que hagis pres el temps d'escriure'm en català".


----------



## Agró

merquiades said:


> My try.  "No saps a quin punto agraïxo que hagis pres el temps d'escriure'm en català".



Algunes correccions:

"No saps *fins* a quin punto *punt* agra*ei*xo que hagis pres el temps d'escriure'm en català".


----------



## merquiades

Agró said:


> Algunes correccions:
> 
> "No saps *fins* a quin punto *punt* agra*ei*xo que hagis pres el temps d'escriure'm en català".



Gràcies per aquestes correccions massa òbvies.

Sembla que "agraïxo" és del dialecte occidental. No sé on l'habré après.


----------



## Agró

merquiades said:


> Sembla que "agraïxo" és del dialecte occidental. No sé on l'habré après.



No t'ho sabria dir, sincerament.

Si fos correcte, doncs, això mateix, és correcte.


----------



## merquiades

Agró said:


> No t'ho sabria dir, sincerament.
> 
> Si fos correcte, doncs, això mateix, és correcte.



No dic que sigui correcte... 
He fet una recerca i he trobat.... (jo) agraiexo (or), agraesc (mall), agraeix (alg), agraeixi (sept), agraïsc (val), agraïxo (occ).   
Són formes que existeixen però no sé si es consideren todes correctes.


----------



## paparreta

En català es consideren correctes totes les formes. Hi ha una conjugació que es considera apropiada (a l'Alcover pots trovar-hi les més comunes) per a documents formals però no vol dir que sigui l'única correcta.


----------

